# Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?



## Stingray (9. August 2004)

Hallo Ihr Alle !!!

Hat einer von Euch schon mal an der costa del la luz geangelt ?? Fliege im September für zwei Wochen hin. Nach Conil. Wie sieht es da aus mit Fisch ? Welche Arten ? Angeln vom Strand oder Hafen ? Köder: Garnele,Fisch oder Kunstköder ? ;+  Schreibt mal wenn Ihr die Gegent von der costa de la luz kennt !

:a Gruß Stingray:s


----------



## UweK (9. August 2004)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Hallo Stingray,

ich war dieses Jahr in der Nähe von Huelva. Selber habe ich nicht geangelt, aber es saßen genügend am Strand beim Brandungsangeln. Erfolg war jedenfalls mäßig. So weit ich es sah. Als Köder wurde oft Tintenfisch genutzt. Im Hafen von Mazagon haben wir den Anglern auch zugeschaut. Deren Erfolg war aber auch mäßig. Vielleicht ist es ja zu Deiner Reisezeit besser. Beim Hochseeangeln wurde ganz gut gefangen. Aber 600 Teuronen pro Tag war mir dann doch zu heftig.

CU
Uwe


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2004)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin Moin !

War denn noch keiner an der Costa del la Luz, und hat da geangelt ????? Außer Uwek (danke für die schnelle Antwort). Vieleicht im Inland ein netter Fluß mit Barben oder Äschen und Forellen( Fliegenfischen ) ??? Bin für alles offen, wenn  im Meer nicht`s geht! Leih mir da ein Auto.

Gruß Stingray:s


----------



## Stingray (3. September 2004)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin Moin

Dann bin ich wohl erst der zweite der an die Costa del la luz fährt. OK, Wenn ich etwas fange, bringe ich einen Bericht.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## wobbler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

hoi

im hafen von tarifa.... im außenbereich ..auf den wellenbrechern fängst du mit tintenfisch garnelen und sardinenstücke schöne muränen, wolfsbarsche, meeräschen pez-limon und viele brassenarten. am besten mit karpfen- / brandungsruten.  schau wenn die einheimischen zumn fischen gehen...bei auflaufendem wasser - in barbate ebenfalls viele angler - die fänge aber sehr wechselhaft. oder die viele stauseen. da kannst du ganz alleine einsam angeln. angelscheine fürs süsswasser sind schwer zu bekommen, weil du in andalusien fürs süsswasser eine spanische prüfung brauchst....... ich habe den schein für 5 jahre bekommen !°! :q  #6 ...... und das noch kostenlos.
fürs meer gibts 2 scheine . küste kostet ca. 7 euro für 5 jahre ! und vom boot im meer aus 11 euro ... 5 jahre !  das ist doch echt günstig. 
ansonsten gibts ne tolle homepage - aber in spanisch :  

www.pescaenred.com

fliege am 26.11. mal schnell für ne woche runter..... na ja,,, 1...2....angeln werde ich wohl doch mitnehmen...


----------



## Stingray (7. November 2004)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Hallo Wobbler

Mach mal Bilder, wenn Du etwas fängst. In Tarifa waren wir auch. Aber nur wegen dem Ausflug nach Marokko. In Conil war nur Strand ,Strand und nochmals Strand. Hatte leider keine Brandungsrute mit, sonst wäre da auch was gegangen:c . Gibt ja leider keine Reisebrandungsrute. Aber ich werde mir wohl mal so eine 6 Teilige 3lbs Karpfenrute zulegen. Damit sollte es auch gehen. Habe es mal mit der Fliege versucht. Aber die Wellen am Atlantik, sind auch bei 0 Windstärken nicht zu bändigen:c .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Hov-Micha (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin zusammen,

ich war also brav und hab zuerst die Suchfunktion genutzt #6 
Viel steht ja hier leider nicht und vorallem isset ja auch schon ne weile her...
also, hat in der zwischenzeit irgendjemand erfahrungen gemacht in der region?
ich fahr im August zum in-der-sonne-rumgammeln dahin...
wenn jemand was weiß, immer her damit :m 

TL
Micha


----------



## Stingray (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin Micha

In diesem Thread Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)  habe ich damals auch noch etwas geschrieben. Wird Dir aber wohl auch nicht viel weiter helfen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin Thomas,

da haste wohl recht!! #c #c 
Mal schauen ob ich überhaupt ne Rute mitnehme, 10 Tage werd ich bestimmt auch ohne angeln aushalten..und der häusliche Frieden bleibt auch gewart :q 
Wenn ich dort was interessantes sehe werd ich´s hier posten #6 
TL
Micha


----------



## Hov-Micha (24. August 2006)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin...

bin also jestern aus der gluthitze andalusiens zurückgekehrt!!
muss erstmal mit dem besch***** wetter hier klar kommen, dann schreib ich mal kurz´n bericht!
Fisch jibbet jedenfalls reichlichst da unten, geangelt wird auch und´n paar bilder sind ebenfalls am start #6 
hatte leider keine angel dabei :c 

adios :m 
Micha


----------



## Hov-Micha (25. August 2006)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Moin zusammen..
hab so beim Umgebung erkunden mal´n paar pic´s geschossen die ich dranhänge! ..hatte ja keine Rute mit #d 
Geangelt wird eigentlich recht viel da unten. Vieles wird natürlich durch die Gezeiten bestimmt. Bei uns um die Ecke ist ein Fluss und eine Marina welche mit so einigen "Entwässerungskanälen" verbunden ist welche mehr oder weniger grosse Wasserflächen im Hinterland versorgen! Bei Gezeitenwechsel herrscht dort ne nette Strömung...und dort wird auch gefischt!
Brandungsfischer direkt am Meer und Krippenangler am Fluss wie z.B. bei uns am Rhein komplettieren das Bild.
Köder sind was ich so gesehen hab Würmer, Fischfetzen, Krabben, Tintenfisch und Kunstköder.
Räuber sind einige und auch grosse unterwegs..hat so einigemale ganz schön gescheppert|supergri |supergri 
Riesige Meeräschenschwärme, Massen an Kleinfisch, da geht bestimmt was...
Wer also beabsichtgt dort Urlaub zu machen und ne Rute mitnehmen kann sollte dies tun #6 

TL
Micha


----------



## TroutSpezi (13. August 2008)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Ich fliege am Ende der Woche für 2,5 wochen nach Chiclana (südlich von Cadiz).Die vorhandenen Einträge haben mir noch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Leider habe ich keine Brandungsruten.Daher nehme ich zwei Grundruten bis 100gr. WG mit, 1 mittlere Spinnrute und eine feine Posenrute, sowie bissl kleinkram und Bleie mit.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob man mit dieser ausrüstung dort etwas anfangen kann|kopfkrat??
Welche Kunstköder ich evtl. noch einpacken sollte?
Welche Stellen Erfolgsversprechend sind (z.B. google earth)?
Muss zugeben ich bin blutiger anfänger was das meeresangeln angeht, daher bin ich um jeden Ratschlag dankbar.:q


----------



## TroutSpezi (5. September 2008)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Ergebnis von 4 mal angeln im Bereich von Sancti petri:

1 Wolfsbarsch, 1 Meeräsche und 1 Meerbrasse

Am Wochenende viele einheimische Angler, aber ich habe nie gesehen das die (bis auf 4 Meerbrassen bis 15cm) etwas gefangen haben. Schwer sich jedesmal zum angeln zu motivieren#t.Vielleicht nicht unbedingt die beste Ecke.


----------



## kreidei (15. April 2010)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Hallo Fahre im Juni auch nach Nova Sanct Petri und wollte nur noch kurz wissen was ich da zum Angeln brauche. Meer.

Habe Österreichische Fischerprüfung.
Strand, Felsen oder Boot.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Yoshi (17. April 2010)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*



Stingray schrieb:


> Hallo Wobbler
> 
> Mach mal Bilder, wenn Du etwas fängst. In Tarifa waren wir auch. Aber nur wegen dem Ausflug nach Marokko. In Conil war nur Strand ,Strand und nochmals Strand. Hatte leider keine Brandungsrute mit, sonst wäre da auch was gegangen:c . G*ibt ja leider keine Reisebrandungsrute. Aber ich werde mir wohl mal so eine 6 Teilige 3lbs Karpfenrute zulegen.* Damit sollte es auch gehen. Habe es mal mit der Fliege versucht. Aber die Wellen am Atlantik, sind auch bei 0 Windstärken nicht zu bändigen:c .
> 
> Gruß Stingray



Mal ne Frage, was fällt euch eigentlich immer so schwer daran, eine ganz normale 2-oder 3 teilige Rute (auch Karpfen- oder Brandungsrute) mitzunehmen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich nehme gebe meine Ruten immer ganz normal als 2 tes Gepäckstück mit auf. Kostet nichts extra (außer bei Billigfliegern) und ist auch nicht als Sperrgut anzumelden (erst ab 2m). Beim Obi ein entspr. Regenrohr aus Hartplastik für 3,95.- Euro gekauft und rein damit. Ich reise auf diese Art schon seit Jahren so in alle Welt, nie gab es Probleme. Und mal ehrlich, mit einer 2 teiligen Spinnrute zu fischen ist doch um einiges angenehmer als mit einer 6-teiligen Wackelpeitsche......


----------



## kreidei (22. April 2010)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*



kreidei schrieb:


> Hallo Fahre im Juni auch nach Nova Sanct Petri und wollte nur noch kurz wissen was ich da zum Angeln brauche. Meer.
> 
> Habe Österreichische Fischerprüfung.
> Strand, Felsen oder Boot.
> ...


 


Hat jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage ?


----------



## Screwii (4. März 2018)

*AW: Andalusien Costa Del La Luz ?*

Ich bin demnächst wieder für eine Woche an der Costa De La Luz. Diesmal bei Conil (vorher immer in Novo Sancti Petri). Ich habe dort im Frühjahr immer viele Brandungsangler gesehen. Seit letzten Jahr habe ich eine brauchbare Reiserute und wollte die mit ein paar Kunstködern mal mitnehmen.

Irgendwie ist das alles hier nicht wirklich ergiebig, aber zumindest ein paar Tips konnte ich schon finden.

Da die Einträge schon einige Jahre jetzt her sind: Gibt es etwas Neues? Insbesondere die *Lizenzfrage* würde mich interessieren. Was braucht man *für den Strand* und *wo* bekommt man es?

Ich danke Euch.

LG Carsten


----------

